# I think we have decided on our puppy! (pics)



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Puppies are 5 weeks old now and we have pretty much decided on the little girl from the litter. We're about 95% sure.  

LOVE the coloring on all 3 of her brothers but each time we have visited, she is the one we are always drawn to. We originally wanted a boy without a doubt, but she has changed our minds! 

A few photos at 5 weeks old (she is the mostly white one):


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:yield:I say take all three.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Dave! They're so cute, it's such a difficult decision. Can't wait to hear which one you decide on.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Precious! Love the one of her chewing the tag!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

rrrrwoof, rrwooof . . . . I can hear them scampering about.
hav fun choosing the precious one!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Just too Cute! They are all so precious! Good Luck!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I agree with Dave and Ann... take all three then you don't have to make a decision. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

she's CUTE!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww her markings remind me of Dora as a puppy


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, you take her (she's precious!), I'll get one, and one for..ok I'll take two.
She is a cutie pie.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Such a cutie...dunno how you can pick, lol...I'd be wanting all 3 as well.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

She's precious!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Wildflower said:


> Puppies are 5 weeks old now and we have pretty much decided on the little girl from the litter. We're about 95% sure.
> 
> LOVE the coloring on all 3 of her brothers but each time we have visited, she is the one we are always drawn to. *We originally wanted a boy without a doubt, but she has changed our minds! *
> 
> A few photos at 5 weeks old (she is the mostly white one):


I originally wanted a girl and in a dark color. LOL! Oliver picked me and I got a blonde boy
She knows what she wants *YOU!* Congratulations!
PS--they all are adorable


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

All 3 are so adorable. A tough decision but it sounds like she has chosen you. Good luck.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a doll ! Wow, what great photos of all the puppies. Sooooo cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ditto what sally said...SHE picked you!~


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely gorgeous. that whole litter has such beautiful markings!! I think you chose a winner!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking at them, I would say take at least 2...I think they need each other, especially if you don't have another dog in the house...We're thinking about getting another one definitely! She is really cute...they all are: tough decision!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody! There are 4 puppies in the litter and if we didn't already have a 10YO mini schnauzer, it would be VERY tempting to get two. 

There is still a chance we might go with one of the boys -- the darkest sable one is my favorite boy. We've been trying very hard not to think of looks or sex -- but going by personality and the little girl is so sweet. My hubby will be seeing them for the first time in person tomorrow so I am anxious to hear what he thinks!

Here's a photo when they were first born and at 10 days:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*NO MISSY NO!!!!

NO HOLLY NO!!!!!

That little girl is ADORABLE!!!!*


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody!

We are definitely taking her! She should be coming home with us around Valentine's Day -- about 9 weeks old. 

Her name will be Holly.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, such a cutie.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG so so so CUTE


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I'm in love! I WANT ONE!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

SO cute....congrats! love her markings. and love, love, love the name holly!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> :yield:I say take all three.


I agree. They're all so cute. Congratulations!!!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on making it official! Holly is a lovely name and I can't wait to see more pics of her as she gets older.


----------

